# Gerbil Rescue & Adoption



## swanseagerbils (Jun 22, 2009)

hi guys, we are a gerbil adoption and rescue service in swansea, we rescue and re home gerbils from all parts of wales

why not visit our site and see whats going on

Swansea Gerbils

"GIVE A NEW LEASE OF LIFE"

Thanks


----------

